# MP RES QL3 Crse 0008 Fundraising



## RedcapCrusader (12 Jul 2015)

I am a Reservist with the Canadian Forces Military Police currently on training at the Canadian Forces Military Police Academy in Borden. Every year when students attend the Academy we are encouraged to raise money for the Military Police Fund for Blind Children (MPFBC). The efforts The Fund have made for Blind Children, are touching, and so I ask you to donate to this campaign until August 24 2015 where a cheque will be presented to the MPFBC by myself on behalf of MP (Reserve) QL3 Course #0008 in order to continue our support of blind children in our communities. At the very least, spread the word to everyone you know.

http://www.mpfbc.com/index_e.html

http://www.gofundme.com/MPFBC0008

Thank you!


----------

